# 1st try at Parallel



## HalfLifeZA (14/3/16)

I just wanted to show off my 1st try at a complicated coil.
dual parallel 8 wraps at 0.13ohm.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

AWESOME !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I just wanted to show off my 1st try at a complicated coil.
> dual parallel 8 wraps at 0.13ohm.
> View attachment 48097


Sweet . So how does she vape ? Tried parallels a few times but always end up going back to twisted coils. I seem to get better flavour & vapour production


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Sweet . So how does she vape ? Tried parallels a few times but always end up going back to twisted coils. I seem to get better flavour & vapour production



i find that big twisted builds have a "metallic" flavour at too high wattages

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Paracoils are great when space is limited

Parallel for me in the RM2 is my favourite build for MTL hardcore tobacco
29g Vapowire
5 double wraps, small 1.6mm ID for more crispness
About 0.45 ohms
Heaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i find that big twisted builds have a "metallic" flavour at too high wattages


Do you torch before twisting or after twisting?


----------



## HalfLifeZA (14/3/16)

I'm loving it so far. Flavour is way better than the old coils I used to use. My only small gripe is that even at 101W it takes a little while to ramp up.
other than that, its great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I just wanted to show off my 1st try at a complicated coil.
> dual parallel 8 wraps at 0.13ohm.
> View attachment 48097


Hey bud. Looks neat, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I'm loving it so far. Flavour is way better than the old coils I used to use. My only small gripe is that even at 101W it takes a little while to ramp up.
> other than that, its great



Your coil looks great @HalfLifeZA 
What atty is that? And what gauge of wire?


----------



## HalfLifeZA (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Your coil looks great @HalfLifeZA
> What atty is that? And what gauge of wire?



Thanks 
Its a velicity clone. Gauge is 26 if I remember right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Do you torch before twisting or after twisting?



i straighten with a drill and then twist the wires. once twisted i torch the length and then wrap my coil. after its installed i dry burn it on the mod

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i straighten with a drill and then twist the wires. once twisted i torch the length and then wrap my coil. after its installed i dry burn it on the mod


Try torching each strand before putting them together. This is just my theory and not sound science but the oxide layer on each before they are twisted is more intimate and "Isolate" the two wires where they touch. No metallic flavor for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Try torching each strand before putting them together. This is just my theory and not sound science but the oxide layer on each before they are twisted is more intimate and "Isolate" the two wires where they touch. No metallic flavor for me.



ive tried it, but it ruins the strands. especially when twisting 22g


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> ive tried it, but it ruins the strands. especially when twisting 22g


Well I haven't twisted two lengths of coat hanger wire together....I usually only twist like 26 and up. Well was worth a shot.


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i find that big twisted builds have a "metallic" flavour at too high wattages


I used to get a slight metallic taste when using the plumeveil dripper with large diameter coils but this would happen with both twisted & single strand builds. I assumed it was just a kak quality clone.

On the Velocity(max 3.5mm diameter) & tanks(max 2.5 mm) I've never got the metallic taste even at high watts.


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Well I haven't twisted two lengths of coat hanger wire together....I usually only twist like 26 and up. Well was worth a shot.



lol... try 3 to 4 lenghts of wire per coil


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> ive tried it, but it ruins the strands. especially when twisting 22g


22 gauge ? I don't think I'd have the finger strength to wrap those around a bit 

I only twist 26/28g . Tried 24g once & it was too much of an effort to twist & wrap.


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> lol... try 3 to 4 lenghts of wire per coil


 <- ill just leave this here....


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I'm loving it so far. Flavour is way better than the old coils I used to use. My only small gripe is that even at 101W it takes a little while to ramp up.
> other than that, its great


Same here . Ramp up time sucked . Had to vape at 110w which also made the dripper too hot for my liking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (14/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Same here . Ramp up time sucked . Had to vape at 110w which also made the dripper too hot for my liking


It is hot, but not too hot IMO. And the increase in clouds and flavour is amazing! 
I went from single 4 wraps to this so the jump in flavour is an eye opener

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> It is hot, but not too hot IMO. And the increase in clouds and flavour is amazing!
> I went from single 4 wraps to this so the jump in flavour is an eye opener


Sweet . Next up we need to give Claptons a try. Some love it and some don't but I'm always willing anything once


----------



## HalfLifeZA (14/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Sweet . Next up we need to give Claptons a try. Some love it and some don't but I'm always willing anything once


Claptons is my next thing to try. I want to play around with the parallels a bit first, but then will try Claptons.
There is a part of me that wants to try see if I can fit quad parallels into my atty


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> Claptons is my next thing to try. I want to play around with the parallels a bit first, but then will try Claptons.
> There is a part of me that wants to try see if I can fit quad parallels into my atty


I'm already feeling sorry for those batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> Claptons is my next thing to try. I want to play around with the parallels a bit first, but then will try Claptons.
> There is a part of me that wants to try see if I can fit quad parallels into my atty




dont stop there!!!

go for parallel claptons

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> dont stop there!!!
> 
> go for parallel claptons


now you're talking


----------



## Khan83 (15/3/16)

@HalfLifeZA , just thought I'd let you know . Got some premade claptons yesterday & slapped them on the Bellus RTA . Not my cup of tea to be honest . Kind of expected more from them but flavour was the same & just a bit more vapour production. Ripped them out this morning because of the constant dry hits. Recoiled with dual 24 gauge & right away the vapes better

Will try them on the Velocity when I have some time but for now it seems twisted is still my go-to build

I hope you'll have better luck then me


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

@Khan83 Thanks for the update 
I need to get a new mod today so might pick some up at the same time and try them.

But for now the parallels are making me happy!


----------



## Khan83 (15/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @Khan83 Thanks for the update
> I need to get a new mod today so might pick some up at the same time and try them.
> 
> But for now the parallels are making me happy!





HalfLifeZA said:


> @Khan83 Thanks for the update
> I need to get a new mod today so might pick some up at the same time and try them.
> 
> But for now the parallels are making me happy!


Sweet . Let me know how it turns out


----------



## Spydro (15/3/16)

Nice build. Thanks for sharing the picture of it.

High center parallel coils with 2 wide open air intakes are right at the top of my favorite builds list for flavor single coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

NEw 


HalfLifeZA said:


> @Khan83 Thanks for the update
> I need to get a new mod today so might pick some up at the same time and try them.
> 
> But for now the parallels are making me happy!


New mod?! What ya getting?!?!?


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

@Stosta not sure yet. My small istick 30W is on the way out so I want something to replace that.


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @Stosta not sure yet. My small istick 30W is on the way out so I want something to replace that.


Cool, so you're looking for a single 18650? Or you wanting to go higher? TC needed?


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Cool, so you're looking for a single 18650? Or you wanting to go higher? TC needed?


I'd actually prefer something with an inbuild battery. TC not needed. The istick was the perfect size for day to day.
I have my Koopor 200W at home for dripping


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I'd actually prefer something with an inbuild battery. TC not needed. The istick was the perfect size for day to day.
> I have my Koopor 200W at home for dripping


Ooh! That does make things interesting! I can't vouch for either of these, but thought I would have a look around, if I can't shop for myself I can at least shop for other people!

This one just looks damned fancy! But probably a bit big for what you're looking for!

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/eiffel-t1-165w-tc/

But to be honest I would totally get this one, while it has TC which you don't need, it is a Kangertech product which is total awesomness. I got a new mod the other day and I'm actually kicking myself for not getting this instead... Bad @Stosta ! Bad! 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-kbox-70w-tc-box-mod.html


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Ooh! That does make things interesting! I can't vouch for either of these, but thought I would have a look around, if I can't shop for myself I can at least shop for other people!
> 
> This one just looks damned fancy! But probably a bit big for what you're looking for!
> 
> ...


Thanks  you make a good personal shopper!

I have actually been looking at the Kbox 70W. I just need to see it for real to see the size, but it does tick all the boxes


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> Thanks  you make a good personal shopper!
> 
> I have actually been looking at the Kbox 70W. I just need to see it for real to see the size, but it does tick all the boxes


Haha! Glad I could help!

I've yet to see something in person before buying it (the curse of being scared to leave my swamp), but if I could that would have saved me a pretty penny! But when it comes to this brand...


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Glad I could help!
> 
> I've yet to see something in person before buying it (the curse of being scared to leave my swamp), but if I could that would have saved me a pretty penny! But when it comes to this brand...


I like that GIF!! 
And i know what you mean. Most of my stuff is from Kanger so i'm happy to buy more from them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

I can vouch forr the Eiffel T1. BUT. As an office mod. Prepare to drain the battery super fast above 70 watts. Firing over 100 best keep it on the charging plate between toots. At 28 watts you can vape 12ml of juice and still have tons of power to spare though. 

Nice mod but if you need high power all day then rather get something with removable batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

Update:
I just got the Kangerteh 70W mod. Its nice and I like the size as it will be my daily driver.
My only small problem is that the red LCD is difficult to read in sunlight, but thats a small issue

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> Update:
> I just got the Kangerteh 70W mod. Its nice and I like the size as it will be my daily driver.
> My only small problem is that the red LCD is difficult to read in sunlight, but thats a small issue


Ooooh! Pics please! Red LCD you say?!?! I think by "Difficult to read in sunlight" you mean "F*****G AWESOME!"


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

@Stosta Here you go. Please ignore the scratches on my STM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @Stosta Here you go. Please ignore the scratches on my STM
> View attachment 48245


Oh but that is a beaut! Give it a few days use, would love to know how long the battery lasts at what settings etc...

Man, just when I thought I had got over my CUD


----------



## HalfLifeZA (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh but that is a beaut! Give it a few days use, would love to know how long the battery lasts at what settings etc...
> 
> Man, just when I thought I had got over my CUD


CUD is a lifelong disease . There are support groups for it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Ooh! That does make things interesting! I can't vouch for either of these, but thought I would have a look around, if I can't shop for myself I can at least shop for other people!
> 
> This one just looks damned fancy! But probably a bit big for what you're looking for!
> 
> ...



Thing really is killer. Not bad looking either. And the 4200mah battery is legit. Just goes and goes for days under 30 watts. Firing the Arctic at 48 I get almost 3 full tanks. Maybe more but it is always back on charge with me in bed before the third tank empties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Thing really is killer. Not bad looking either. And the 4200mah battery is legit. Just goes and goes for days under 30 watts. Firing the Arctic at 48 I get almost 3 full tanks. Maybe more but it is always back on charge with me in bed before the third tank empties.
> View attachment 48253


Wow! That's some decent performance! I always assumed the built-in batts wouldn't hold up against the 18650 mods.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Wow! That's some decent performance! I always assumed the built-in batts wouldn't hold up against the 18650 mods.


They dont if you carry extra batteries. Way more convenient IMO. Nothing worse than running flat with no charger close by...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @Stosta Here you go. Please ignore the scratches on my STM
> View attachment 48245


How is this mod treating you @HalfLifeZA ?


----------



## Waine (6/4/16)

I just cannot seem to build a decent performimg coil on my Velocity RDA. So disapointed. (Velocity is an overrated dripper in my opinion. I will try some vertical variations.


----------



## HalfLifeZA (6/4/16)

Stosta said:


> How is this mod treating you @HalfLifeZA ?


So far so good. I like the form factor and it works nicely.
I still think the red text on the screen is a bit silly as its unreadable in daylight, but that is a minor complaint.
I'd recommend this mod to anyone who wants a nice small, easy to use mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (6/4/16)

Waine said:


> I just cannot seem to build a decent performing coil on my Velocity RDA. So disappointed. (Velocity is an overrated dripper in my opinion. I will try some vertical variations.



I found the parallels were a bit big for the Velocity so I got a Temple  But the Temple is fkn HUGE and has almost too much airflow so I went back to the Velocity and made simple 8 wrap coils. They come in at about 0.3ohm which is fine by me. 
The fit nicely and give good clouds and flavour.
I find the only real trick with the Velocity is to make sure the coils are over the air holes and not over-wicked, then its a great RDA!


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> So far so good. I like the form factor and it works nicely.
> I still think the red text on the screen is a bit silly as its unreadable in daylight, but that is a minor complaint.
> I'd recommend this mod to anyone who wants a nice small, easy to use mod


Thanks! I need another mod in my rotation and I have been burnt before by not going with Kangertech, so glad to hear this shouldn't disappoint!


----------



## HalfLifeZA (6/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks! I need another mod in my rotation and I have been burnt before by not going with Kangertech, so glad to hear this shouldn't disappoint!


I don't think you can go wrong with this mod. It goes up to 70W if you need that power.
I normally run it between 15W and 30W with a STM at 0.5ohm and the battery lasts around 3 days.


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with this mod. It goes up to 70W if you need that power.
> I normally run it between 15W and 30W with a STM at 0.5ohm and the battery lasts around 3 days.


Almost exactly what I have planned, STM at 0.7ohm, 22W. Glad to hear it has that sort of battery life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (6/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Almost exactly what I have planned, STM at 0.7ohm, 22W. Glad to hear it has that sort of battery life!


then you can't go wrong!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RA Seedat (9/4/17)

Love the old school parallel builds
Still the best

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (9/4/17)

RA Seedat said:


> Love the old school parallel builds
> Still the best



Very neat looking coils @RA Seedat


----------



## RA Seedat (9/4/17)

Silver said:


> Very neat looking coils @RA Seedat


Thanks budi
24g my favorite 
Sits nice and tight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (10/4/17)

RA Seedat said:


> Love the old school parallel builds
> Still the best


I love my Parallels!! Those are looking Sweet man!


----------

